# Sighé - silence



## seibutsu

Hello everybody,

can you please help me with the translation of the following neologism?

If I were to refer to the concept of the "Study (logos) of the Silence (Sighé)
would it be correct to say Sighelogy or Siguelogy? Or maybe Sigeology?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## cougr

Hi seibutsu, as in English, a single word referring to the " study/art/science of silence" doesn't exist in Greek but if you wanted to create one, the word "σιγηολογία" may( the key word here being may) be a good candidate.

Assuming then that you wanted to base your "neologism" on this, it could be translated as either "sigeology" or "sigiology".


----------



## orthophron

cougr said:


> Hi seibutsu, as in English, a single word referring to the " study/art/science of silence" doesn't exist in Greek but if you wanted to create one, the word "σιγηολογία" ...


Hi! I don't dare coin a word. I 'd just like to point out examples. 
ψυχ-ή > ψυχ-ο-λογία
γλώσσ-α > γλωσσ-ο-λογία
γνώσ-ις > γνωσ-ιο-λογία
Since σιγ-ή is of the same inflection as ψυχ-ή, perhaps the derivation should be similar.
At any rate, it seems that the suffix is always -ιολογία or -ολογία; I don't think the "η" of "σιγή" can remain in the derivative.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Hi! I don't dare coin a word. I 'd just like to point out examples.
> ψυχ-ή > ψυχ-ο-λογία
> γλώσσ-α > γλωσσ-ο-λογία
> γνώσ-ις > γνωσ-ιο-λογία
> Since σιγ-ή is of the same inflection as ψυχ-ή, perhaps the derivation should be similar.
> At any rate, it seems that the suffix is always -ιολογία or -ολογία; I don't think the "η" of "σιγή" can remain in the derivative.



Valid points.


----------



## matias_fr

I agree with orthophron. All words derived from the ancient -α declension lose the final -α or -η and gain -ο-λογία. At the same time, all words derived from the ancient third declension of neutral nouns with its theme ending in -es or -as, gain -α-λογία. For example: 
γένος > γενεαλογία = genealogy

So, the "study/art/science of silence" should be "σιγολογία", "sigology".


----------



## Cynastros

Πιστεύω ότι μεταξύ άλλων , οι λέξεις ,   _αρχή , γνώση , δίκη , σιγή,_  στη δοτική δέχονται την υπογεγραμμένη  και ότι από αυτή μόνο την πτώση  μπορούν  να γίνουν σύνθετες ,  όχι από την ονομαστική ή κάποια άλλη.  Άλλωστε για κάποιο λόγο δεν ονομάστηκε δοτική ?   {εν} δοτική , από το Ενδίδω = παραχωρώ .
Αρχήι  .. Αρχαι - ο-λογία, = archaeology
Γνώσηι .. Γνωσαι-ο-λογία , 
 Δίκηι .. Δικαι-ο-λογία ,      επομένως ..
Σιγήι.. Σιγαι-ο-λογία  ...        *Sigaeology*.
  {Ησύχιος λεξικογρ. < Πραύνει>  = κατασιγαίνει, κατακοιμίζει}.


----------



## orthophron

The "ο" is characteristic in compound words as the connecting vowel when the prefix comes from noun or adjective and the suffix starts with a consonant (μορφολογία, αρχαιολογία, θαλασσοκρατία etc).

The "ι" in compound words ending in -ιολογία seems to belong to the stem of the prefix (prefix coming from nouns ending in -ις, -ια, -ιος, -ιον). e.g. φύσις > φυσιολογία, καρδιά > καρδιολογία. But: δόσις > δοσολογία, δοσοληψία, φράσις > φρασεολογία. It should be noted though that "φρασεολογία" is considered imported; renders the french "phraséologie". It should be "φρασιολογία" as it is supported by Lexicology Center of Athens. "δοσολογία" is also a rendering of another french word: "dosage".

If the prefix comes from an adjective in -ύς, normally there is no connecting vowel (e.g. βραχυλογία, πλατυποδία).



matias_fr said:


> I agree with orthophron. All words derived from the ancient -α declension lose the final -α or -η and gain -ο-λογία. At the same time, all words derived from the ancient third declension of neutral nouns with its theme ending in -es or -as, gain -α-λογία. For example:
> γένος > γενεαλογία = genealogy
> 
> So, the "study/art/science of silence" should be "σιγολογία", "sigology".


 
γενεαλογία derives from γενεά (fem).
Any other word in -αλογία you come across either is composed of a preposition like ανά, παρά + λόγος (αναλογία, παραλογία) or has numerical (from four to ninety) prefix e.g. τετραλογία (remember πεντάμηνο, εξάγωνο, ενενηντάλεπτο).

Not all the words in -λογία are connected with a science.


----------



## orthophron

Cynastros said:


> Πιστεύω ότι μεταξύ άλλων , οι λέξεις , _αρχή , γνώση , δίκη , σιγή,_ στη δοτική δέχονται την υπογεγραμμένη και ότι από αυτή μόνο την πτώση μπορούν να γίνουν σύνθετες , όχι από την ονομαστική ή κάποια άλλη. Άλλωστε για κάποιο λόγο δεν ονομάστηκε δοτική ? {εν} δοτική , από το Ενδίδω = παραχωρώ .
> Αρχήι .. Αρχαι - ο-λογία, = archaeology
> Γνώσηι .. Γνωσαι-ο-λογία ,
> Δίκηι .. Δικαι-ο-λογία , επομένως ..
> Σιγήι.. Σιγαι-ο-λογία ... *Sigaeology*.
> {Ησύχιος λεξικογρ. < Πραύνει> = κατασιγαίνει, κατακοιμίζει}.


Hi! I think I can see some points admiting of discussion.
The prefix in αρχαιολογία and δικαιολογία is the stem of "δίκαιο" and "αρχαίος" respectively. Compounds that have as prefix the stem of "αρχή" and "δίκη" instead, do have the connective "ο" (αρχομανία, δικογραφία, δικονομία, δικολάβος etc).
-αίνω is, I think, one of the suffixes used to create a verb. Therefore I cannot find a reason why σιγή should result to σιγαιο- to compose words. 
Finally, I find sound the construction of γνωσιολογία since γνώσις is female of third declension and thus produces compounds from its nominative.

What I 'm a bit worried about is that the prefix σιγο- is already part of many words of Modern (and Mediaeval) Greek; it comes from the adverb σιγά meaning quietly, in a low voice (e.g. σιγοτραγουδώ = croon). Perhaps we should think up a prefix capable of looking distinctive.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Hi! I think I can see some points admiting of discussion.
> 
> What I 'm a bit worried about is that the prefix σιγο- is already part of many words of Modern (and Mediaeval) Greek; it comes from the adverb σιγά meaning quietly, in a low voice (e.g. σιγοτραγουδώ = croon). Perhaps we should think up a prefix capable of looking distinctive.



This is the precise reason as to why I abandoned adhering to the standardized nomenclature and suggested the word "σιγηολογία",  prefacing this with a "may" be a good candidate.


----------



## Cynastros

<Σιωπώ> , το ω μέγα εκ του σιωπή, τούτο  εκ του σιγώ ..σιγωπή, και εκβολή του  γ  γίνεται σιωπή… 
  Προσπαθώ όμως να διακρίνω τη σχέση .. σιγήι  - σαγήι .
   σιγώ – σαγώ , σαγήνη = δεσμά ..<Λύει και κυνός σιγήν>..ελευθερωνει-αποδεσμεύει τη φωνή του κυνός, μετά  από αυτό υποθέτω ότι είναι εμφανές πως η <σιγή>  είναι πραγματικώς ή μεταφορικώς δεσμός και <σαγή>
..<εστί θήρευμα και σαγήνη καρδίας>..
< Πραύνει> = κατασιγαίνει, κατακοιμίζει}. για τα  δεσμά του ύπνου.
_
{αρχομανία, δικογραφία, δικονομία, δικολάβος}_ -αρχ{αι-οντ-ει}ομανία κλπ.    δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να δεχθούμε οτι είναι συντμημένες  αυτές οι λέξεις ? 
   [Παρακαλώ  για αποφυγή παρερμηνειών  στο μέλλον ,  επειδή δεν γνωρίζω καλά την αγγλική και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο , να μεταφράζετε τα ουσιώδη τουλάχιστον που με αφορούν].


----------



## orthophron

Cynastros said:


> _{αρχομανία, δικογραφία, δικονομία, δικολάβος}_ -αρχ{αι-οντ-ει}ομανία κλπ. δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να δεχθούμε οτι είναι συντμημένες αυτές οι λέξεις ?
> [Παρακαλώ για αποφυγή παρερμηνειών στο μέλλον , επειδή δεν γνωρίζω καλά την αγγλική και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο , να μεταφράζετε τα ουσιώδη τουλάχιστον που με αφορούν].


Έλεγα λοιπόν ότι λέξεις σαν αρχομανία, δικογραφία, δικολογία! κλπ είναι της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής. Αν ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο κεφάλαιο της σύνθεσης Smyth's Grammar 871b, θα δούμε ότι το "η" έχει αφεθεί έξω για να εισαχθεί το καθιερωμένο "ο". Επί τη ευκαιρία, το "η" στη λέξη δικηγόρος δεν θα πρέπει να μας παρασύρει. Ανήκει στο επίθημα -ηγορος < αγορεύω (όπως στη λέξη συν-ήγορος).

*Links for reference* 

Snyth's Grammar 871b speaks about the substitution of "o" for "η".


----------



## Cynastros

Δεν έχετε καθόλου άδικο , έτσι ακριβώς είναι . στην πορεία της η γλώσσα υφίσταται χρήσιμες μετατροπές , κάποιες γνωστές ήδη από την αρχαιότητα . παρατηρώντας αυτή την πορεία λοιπόν , παρασειρόμαστε  κι εμείς σ’ αυτό το  ταξίδι , προσπαθώντας να διακρίνουμε την αιτία των διαφορών, κοιτώντας τα πράγματα από μια απόσταση .

  { Για το < παρασειρόμαστε> μην απορείτε,  είναι.. ''σκόπιμο λάθος'' , επειδή πιστεύω πως η γραφή που επικράτησε με το <υ> παραπέμπει αλλού}.
Ευχαριστώ που εισακούστηκε η παράκληση μου στο θέμα της μετάφρασης.


----------

